# IME Not Quite Sonic - Anyone know the delay settings for the intro?



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks in advance. I have been trying to get this one but there seems to be a trick to it. I know the riff isn't too difficult to play. He plays the first hammer on at 5 to 7 on the A string, with open E and the delay is set at about 420 ms with no regen. After that it seems to change because playing what he plays with the same setting does not sound right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Add 50% to that delay time, so it's a beat and a half late. 

The notes you have sound correct, he also throws in the A and G# on the D string later in the intro.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Been tweaking with it..

I believe that this is correct (aprox 420 ms, no regen). He stereos out and adds flanger to the wet signal as well. Still trying to decypher the delay effected riffs admidst the palm muted echoey stuff also. Been playing the main riff around the 10th/12th fret position with open E. It's actually a bit more complicated that I thought. Mainly just major and minor pentatonic stuff with a few blue notes.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Add 50% to that delay time, so it's a beat and a half late.
> 
> The notes you have sound correct, he also throws in the A and G# on the D string later in the intro.


Do you mean that I should add 50% to the wet signal (stereo delay) so it's a beat and a half late? It should look something like this:

Right delay channel: 420 ms, repeats once
Left channel: (420ms X 1.5) 630 ms, repeats once, light flange

Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

630 ms is what I meant. 

I used my DD-2, and it the delay time was up at about 75% on the 800ms setting, and it sounded close.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

No dude. I don't think that is right. I appreciate you saying this but you are wrong. I am achieving that cacaphonic effect he gets using my stereo delay set around 420 ms with only one repeat. The repeat signal also has flange which I am told was actually added on the board in th studio when they recorded "Dig". When I get a decent recording of this captured I will post it. 

I was using Adobe Soundboard today to slow this track down and listen to the riffs. I managed to lengthen the song to about 7.5 minutes without altering the pitch so it sounded exactly the same only with a slower tempo. Quite a handly tool for learning fast solos and stuff.


----------

